# New disney snowboarding movie, Cloud9



## aiidoneus (Apr 7, 2011)

This post could have serious consequences. Take it down! If my gf finds this, I am doomed for 2 hours!


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Well, This was my take on it,...

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/off-topic-general-discussion/113417-seventh-sign-apocalypse.html


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

At least the Rock isn't in it


----------



## 24WERD (May 9, 2012)

michelle zellers is a stunt double that's why its the best movie ever.


----------



## Hank Scorpio (Oct 3, 2013)

Nothing will ever compare to the cinematic masterpiece of Disney brilliance that is "Johnny Tsunami".


----------



## kaborkian (Feb 1, 2010)

Does my jacket match my pants?


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

if this makes you want to puke, just wait til the disney star wars flik


----------



## CERBERUS.lucid (Oct 17, 2013)

Hank Scorpio said:


> Nothing will ever compare to the cinematic masterpiece of Disney brilliance that is "Johnny Tsunami".


LOL! Yeah Johnny Tsunami was epic! But still NICKELODEON back in the Salute Your Shorts/Midnight Society days will always dominate!!! I mean untouchable status.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

CassMT said:


> if this makes you want to puke, just wait til the disney star wars flik


no way possible for disney to fuck up star wars worse than what lucas already did with episode 1.

I'm looking forward to it. Something tells me they will have a team involved instead of just a megalomaniac surrounded by yes-men.


----------



## FR4NKY (Oct 30, 2013)

I just wish they would just bring back rocket power


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

There is also "Chalet Girl"...at least has Tara Dakides :dunno:


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

snowklinger said:


> no way possible for disney to fuck up star wars worse than what lucas already did with episode 1.
> 
> I'm looking forward to it. Something tells me they will have a team involved instead of just a megalomaniac surrounded by yes-men.


Me too. At first I was against it. But so far the Marvel movies have been decent.

That said I'm more afraid of JJ Abrams than I am of Disney. I'm not a trekkie but know what he did to Star Trek is worrisome.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

jdang307 said:


> Me too. At first I was against it. But so far the Marvel movies have been decent.
> 
> *That said I'm more afraid of JJ Abrams than I am of Disney. I'm not a trekkie but know what he did to Star Trek is worrisome*.


orly?

the new star trek movies are the most fun I've had at the theaters the last few years, and I'm pretty picky. I like JJ Abrams, Lost was cool until the end.


----------



## 509-pow (Feb 22, 2011)

Somehow I remembered reading this thread and had to find it again. Don't know if any of u knew but Shawn White is a executive producer for this movie.


----------



## Hank Scorpio (Oct 3, 2013)

509-pow said:


> Somehow I remembered reading this thread and had to find it again. Don't know if any of u knew but Shawn White is a executive producer for this movie.


Shaun is only involved because Disney offered him a producer credit and the cash that comes with it if he acted as a consultant for the film and did some press for it. They're doing the same thing with Ashley Tisdale, the blonde chick from High School Musical.

They sort of have to if they want to get any press, considering the "stars" of the movie are complete unknowns.


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

wrathfuldeity said:


> There is also "Chalet Girl"...at least has Tara Dakides :dunno:
> 
> Not to be confused with the "other" Chalet Girl.


----------

